# Ice Cream without a Machine?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to make ice cream at home, but I don't want to buy an ice cream maker. I've been reading about making it in ziploc bags and cans inside of cans, but I don't know what actually works. I'd appreciate it if y'all could tell me how you make it, including your favorite recipe if you don't mind.

TIA


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't have a recipe handy, but DS and I made icecream with two cans before as a science experiment. You need two cans, both with lids, once that will fit inside the other with a bit of space to spare. Put your indgredients in the smaller can and seal, then put the smaller can into the larger can, add ice and salt and seal. Roll the can back and forth and you'll end up with icecream.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

How long does it take? How many hours of rolling?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't time it, but it doesn't seem like it really took that long. Guess it would depend on the consistency you're looking for.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

We used old coffee cans. One pint sized, and one of the big ones... Ingredients in small can, small layer of ice in large can, then set the small can inside the large can and fill the outer ring up with ice and rock salt... Close the lid, wrap towels around it, then roll it back and forth. I would roll for about 20 minutes, open the lids, mix up the solid stuff with the liquid, close the lids, and roll for another 20 minutes. It was tastylicious. 

I would think that the baggie method would be cool because you could massage the ice cream on the inside without taking the lids off... But it wouldn't hold a temp as easily as the metal cans, I would think?

Have you looked at the ice cream ball? They come in quart and pint sizes... Not really a "machine"... Just sort of a cool version of the "can in a can" type of mixing.


----------



## teachermom44 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've done the ice cream in a baggie with my students in the past. The consistency is more like ice milk than creamy ice cream. Also you should probably wash the baggies off and let the melted ice and saltwater freeze or dry them before you get to the ice cream or you get a bit of the salt taste in your mouth. But it does work!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all.

I have seen the ball and would love to find it in a store around here. I know I can order it online, but I want to actually feel it and see how cheap it is made before I plop down at least $25. 

The plastic bag method seemed a little iffy to me too because of the temp control, and amazingly I can't find any cans to try it with them. You would think someone in my family would drink enough coffee to give me a can. LOL


----------



## teachermom44 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's the problem I ran into..NO CANS! So we made do with a sandwich bag inside a bigger baggie.. I think the ice cream ball is cool too.

I can't believe I forgot about this! Duh me! My inlaws got me the ice cream attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer. I really like it. ALOT! I don't know what the cost is and it takes up room in the freezer (I have a two door frig, no deep freezer) BUT it makes great ice cream. Of course the first time I used it I put WHIPPING Cream in it. I went off to do something and I came back and it was oozing everywhere. LOL! But it was still good. I use a custard base and like to put fresh strawberries in it.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I found one of the ice cream balls for 3$ at a thrift store and it works great, makes a perfect amount, and is fun! Check Craigslist and eBay to see if you can find it cheaper than 25$. That way if you hate it then it's not a huge waste of money


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Homemade Chocolate Mint Ice Cream

[YOUTUBE]b2AJUq8HjrM[/YOUTUBE]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2AJUq8HjrM&feature=relmfu]HOMEMADE CHOC MINT ICE CREAM - VIDEO RECIPE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are two of my families' favorites that don't require an ice cream machine:

Five Minute Ice Cream Recipe - Allrecipes.com

And this one tastes just like fresh rhubarb pie: Rhubarb Ice Cream Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

teachermom44 said:


> .....My inlaws got me the ice cream attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer. I really like it. ALOT! I don't know what the cost is and it takes up room in the freezer (I have a two door frig, no deep freezer) BUT it makes great ice cream. Of course the first time I used it I put WHIPPING Cream in it. I went off to do something and I came back and it was oozing everywhere. LOL! But it was still good. I use a custard base and like to put fresh strawberries in it.


I've been wondering how well the kitchen aid attachment works, considering the price of them. I may have to keep looking on eBay, and see if I can get a used one.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cook a good custard ice cream and put it in ice cube trays, the old aluminium ones without the dividers. Freeze, then mix well so it isn't icy, add fresh fruit. OR....Just freeze a good goats milk greek yogurt....James


----------

